# Do we need Java anymore?



## JohnG (Dec 1, 2019)

My Mac Pro just updated to v231 of Java. Do we even need that? IT folk say Java is a great hook for hackers.


----------



## TGV (Dec 1, 2019)

If you don't develop, you probably don't need it. Running Java applications on the mac has always been a bit of a hassle. I know Liquid Notes uses Java, but it runs on the system's Java 1.6.0. I wouldn't know what Java 2.3.1 is, BTW.

> IT folk say Java is a great hook for hackers.

Do you have a Java server running, exposed to the internet, on your Mac Pro? If not, then there's no need to worry. Otherwise, stay up to date.


----------



## mcalis (Dec 1, 2019)

When you talk about Java, you could be talking about several things: the Java SDK or a the JRE. The Java SDK (Software Development Toolkit) is for developers and unless you're a Java developer, you won't need it. The JRE (Java Runtime Environment) is what most people have installed on their systems. Without a JRE you can't run any java application at all, you can think of it as a translator who translates the developer's written Java code into instructions your computer can understand.


Some Java applications are distributed _with a JRE _alongside it. The most relevant example of this is the East West installation center. In other words: you can uninstall Java (your JRE, to be precise) safely but that doesn't mean you won't have anything Java related removed from your computer entirely. When you run the EW installation center, it's still invoking a java backend in the background, just not one you've installed in your system, but the one that shipped with the EW installation center.

So _technically_ if you removed Java from your system but had the EW installation center installed, you'd still be vulnerable to whatever Java-specific vulnerabilities might exist, only the risk is reduced because Java is no longer "known" to the system and only exists in its embedded form within EW Installation center.

TLDR: it's safe to remove, but I wouldn't quote security reasons as a primary motivation to remove it.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 1, 2019)

mcalis said:


> TLDR: it's safe to remove, but I wouldn't quote security reasons as a primary motivation to remove it.



Thanks! Still don't know 99% of what my computer does. Thank goodness.


----------



## ptram (Dec 1, 2019)

The Italian tax office's apps still use it. So, I’m forced to keep it installed.

Paolo


----------

